# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Familie; broer(s) en zus(sen), hoe ga je met elkaar om?

## gossie

Hoe ga je met broers en zussen om, in een moeilijke situatie?
Bij mij nu een ouder die stervend is. Moet je je altijd aanpassen? Je zit elkaar veel op de lip.

----------


## jolanda27

Lieve Gossie,

Dat kan best moeilijk zijn. Het heeft ook te maken met jullie band onderling. 
Ik dacht begrepen te hebben dat jullie een goede band hebben. Jullie hebben samen de taak op jullie genomen om in alle liefde je vader (met je moeder) te begeleiden naar zijn laatste reis. 
Het is behoorlijk heftig, waarbij een ieder zijn eigen emotie's heeft en/of moet verwerken. Niet iedereen gaat op dezelfde manier met het naderende afscheid om. 
Ik denk lieve Gossie dat je hierin je gevoel moet volgen. Als je twijfelt over dingen, vraag jezelf af; Hoe voelt dit voor mij? Voelt het goed wat ik nu doe of wil doen? Verplaatst je in je vader, jij kent hem en weet waarschijnlijk ook wat hij graag heeft of hoe je het hem zo aangenaam mogelijk kunt maken.
Ik denk dat communiceren onderling heel belangrijk is, praat er open over met je broers en zus, over waar je mee zit. Zij hebben net als jij hun gevoelens van onmacht, en verdriet. Het kan jullie helpen om in alle saamhorigheid je vader in alle liefde te laten gaan. Het versterkt de band.
Natuurlijk zijn de gevoelens van onmacht erbij heel moeilijk. Maar jullie zíjn er voor hem, en dát is het mooiste geschenk wat je hem kunt geven. Jullie liefde, want die voelt hij. 
Ik weet hier ook geen pasklaar antwoord op, maar ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt. 
Heel veel sterkte Gossie, ik denk aan je. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie,
Ik zie dat ik nog een vraag van je vergeten ben.
Je trekt inderdaad heel intensief met elkaar op. Soms heb je even afstand of rust nodig. Wissel elkaar af, als het je teveel wordt, loop even een eindje op, de natuur in. Even op adem komen. Of probeer datgene te doen, waar jij een beetje afleiding van kunt hebben.
Aanpassen, een beetje moeten we dat allemaal. Maar nogmaals blijf bij je eigen gevoel. Doe geen dingen waar je niet achter staat.  :Embarrassment: 
Het is niet eenduidig te zeggen. Deze tijd wordt je een beetje geleefd. 
Probeer mild voor jezelf te zijn. Je doet al alles wat in je vermogen ligt...

----------


## Raimun

> Hoe ga je met broers en zussen om, in een moeilijke situatie?
> Bij mij nu een ouder die stervend is. Moet je je altijd aanpassen? Je zit elkaar veel op de lip.


Dag gossie ...
Theorethisch zou je verwachten dat ieder aan dezelfde lijn trekt , aangepast aan de omstandigheden .
In de praktijk ligt dat evenwel anders , vermits de emotionele reacties verschillend zijn en ook geuit worden , 
hetgeen wel voor spanningen kan zorgen .
De wake bij iemand die stervende is dan zit je inderdaad veel ( meer dan normaal ) op elkaars lip , herinneringen ..ervaringen..bezorgheid...verdriet..alles komt aan bod ..
wordt over gepraat ...
het is dan niet altijd koek en ei wat de klok slaat .

Moet je je altijd aanpassen ??

Naar mijn ervaren : tot op zekere hoogte wel , indien het in je vermogen ligt ,of hoever je je emoties onder controle kan houden , 
is natuurlijk in de gegeven omstandigheden ook niet eenvoudig , 
je zit tenslotte met je eigen verdriet dat je ook moet verwerken .
Dit wil niet zeggen dat je zomaar alles moet slikken of ondergaan .
Doch olie op het vuur gooien is ook niet bevorderlijk , soms kan iemand dat gewoon niet laten . 
Familiale questies komen aan bod ...ook al waren ze voorheen maar sluimerend aanwezig ...

Enige " wijsheid " aan de dag kunnen leggen ,dat is de kunst voor wie dit in die momenten weet te doen , 
zonder het gevoel te krijgen dat je de pineut van de situatie bent .
Dit is niet iedereen gegeven ..en wordt je ook niet altijd in dank afgenomen !
Die keuze maken ..ligt soms vrij moeilijk hé ...
Er eens met buitenstaanders over kunnen praten helpt 'n beetje denk ik .

Wens je veel sterkte in deze tijd ...jouw vader zal het zeker waarderen .
groetjes ...

----------


## dotito

Lieve lieve Gossie,


Dit is echt moeilijk voor mij, om je daar een antwoord op te geven. Daar ik helaas zelf geen hechte band heb met mijn familie, en ook geen zussen of broers heb. Maar kan me wel inbeelden dat het niet makkelijk voor je moet zijn. En dat je niet altijd weet,hoe je met elkaar moet omgaan. Als jullie goed overeen komen als familie, zou ik dingen afspreken en veel praten. Tenminste als jullie er nood aan hebben hé. En voor de rest sluit ik mij bij Jolanda, en Raimun aan. 


Wil je alvast nog heel veel sterkte toewensen!! in deze moeilijke periode!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## witkop

Ik kan je geen raad geven,ik heb geen broers of zussen

----------


## christel1

Ik heb wel broers en zussen en ik heb er nare ervaringen mee gehad.... zeker met de schoonzussen toen mijn papa 4 maanden in het ziekenhuis gelegen heeft vond 1 schoonzus het maar logisch dat ik en mijn tweelingzus elke dag bij hem op bezoek gingen (ik ging toen nog fulltime werken in ploegen) en dat zij eens op bezoek gingen toen het hen paste, maar toen mijn papa overleden is dan begon ze zich wel te moeien en dan heb ik haar op haar plaats gezet, ze was schoonfamilie, had alles aan een ander overgelaten dus moest ze zich volgens mij ook niet moeien met de begrafenis enzo tot groot ongenoegen van de rest van de familie.... maar de pastoor die vond mijn instelling wel goed, die vroeg hoe oud ik was en ik zei de jongste van de familie en toen heb ik het compliment gekregen, de jongste maar blijkbaar de slimste.... 
En toen mijn ma op sterven lag dan had er ook niemand tijd om te waken... ik stond er gewoon alleen voor, ze konden geen verlof nemen, of mijn 1 broer zat in Frankrijk en wou niet afkomen, mijn andere broers en zussen trokken ze er zich niets van aan... 
Als het je teveel wordt Gossie zet ze dan gewoon maar eens op hun plaats.... ook al zijn ze pissed en ambetantig, doen gewoon, jij hebt ook je gevoelens en daar moeten ze dan ook maar rekening mee houden hoor. Spijtig dat het allemaal soms zo moeilijk moet gaan...

----------


## gossie

@ Jolanda, Raimun, Do, Witkop, en Christel.
bedankt voor jullie reacties. :Smile:  XXXXX

Wij hebben ieder onze eigen dingen, maar proberen wel aan te passen, aan de situatie. :Embarrassment:  Voor de een ligt dit gevoeliger, als voor de ander, is mijn gevoel.
Op dit moment is het veel geven aan elkaar. :Wink:  maar ook loslaten.

----------


## witkop

Probeer toch de band intact te houden
Ik heb wel geen broers of zussen,tenminste niet die ik ken,ik hoorde pas na het overlijden van mijn vader dat ik nog ergens een onbekende halfbroer heb,die ik niet opgespoord krijg,maar ik heb wel een stiefzus en een stiefmoeder
Ik ben mijn beide ouders verloren,en mijn ervaring is dat het vaak onuitgesproken verdriet is wat de familieband kapot maakt
Dat mensen het verdriet niet aankunnen en zich daardoor verkeerd uiten,zoals bijvoorbeeld afhaken bij het waken en verzorgen
Inplaats van dit eerlijk te zeggen verschuilen ze zich achter allerhande smoesjes
En dat zo dicht op elkaar zitten geeft altijd irritaties,hoe goed een band ook is

----------


## gossie

@ Witkop,

natuurlijk zijn er irritaties, en/of dingen die je niet aan kunt. Tot nu toe, heb ik steeds aangegeven, wat ik wel kan, en niet kan. Qua verzorging van vader.

Witkop heb je behoefte om je halfbroer/-zus te vinden? En ben je ook op zoek!
sterkte, en lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## witkop

Ja ik zou hem graag vinden,maar dat zal wel nooit lukken,ik heb al zoveel gedaan,maar je praat over lang geleden,hij zal ergens rond de 60 zijn,en ik weet alleen maar dat mijn vader daar in de kost was,toen vertrokken is naar limburg,en haar heeft laten zitten
En de voornaam van de moeder,en dat het in de provincie groningen was
Ik weet ook in welke stad,maar ja,in die tijd?
Ik heb rode kruis en alles ingeschakeld,krantenadvertentie,maar de vraag is of hij het weet
Als hij geadopteerd zou zijn,dan is het ook nog maar de vraag of hij dat weet
In die tijd was het een schande,een ongehuwde moeder

----------


## gossie

@ Witkop,
Sterkte en succes met het zoeken. Het lijkt me ontzettend moeilijk dit te ondergaan...

----------


## witkop

Tja,ik zoek al 3 jaar,maar heb het min of meer opgegeven

----------


## Neetje

Interessante topic dit

----------


## witkop

Blij waarom Neetje?

----------


## sietske763

@zeer interessant topic, alleen de vraag van gossie was anders bedoeld,

maar voor velen op zich heel moeilijk,
van mijn hele fam. zie en hoor ik alleen mijn vader,
oorzaak;drama in het verleden, ik heb 2 zussen, maar ken ze eigenlijk niet...
zijn allemaal apart opgevoed, in pleeggezinnen en tehuizen.
dus weet echt niet hoe ik met ze moet omgaan, er zijn wel pogingen geweest maar dat loopt altijd uit op problemen, ruzie dus....

----------


## Luuss0404

Ben het met sietske eens dat dit een zeer interessant topic is  :Smile: 

Iedereen gaat anders om met een moeilijke situatie zoals met iemand die stervende is of een familie of vriendenruzie...

Ik denk dat het belangrijkst is om dicht bij jezelf te blijven, dus niet continue iets te doen om het de ander makkelijker te maken of de ander beter te laten voelen terwijl je er zelf aan onderdoor gaat...

Ikzelf heb een up en down relatie met mijn moeder, heb haar eens 2 jaar niet gezien en door gedoe weer contact met haar gezocht, werkte niet, dus toen 4 jaar geen contact met haar gehad tot er een ander voorval was en ik wel naar haar toe moest en zij mij niet herkende  :EEK!:  :Confused:  Sindsdien neemt zij af en toe contact op (deed ze NOOIT) en ik besluit per keer hoe ik mij voel en of ik zin heb om haar te zien of niet. Andere mensen hebben altijd gezegd dat ik mijn moeder moest opzoeken toen ik geen contact had met haar, want het is en blijft mijn moeder, ja dat weet ik ook wel, maar ik als het voor mij niet goed voelt dan werkt het niet...
Ik zou niet weten hoe ik zou reageren als mijn paps of moeder stervende is, want daar heb ik nu nog niet mee te maken...

Ik wens iedereen veel wijsheid en kracht om met moeilijke familie omstandigheden om te gaan!

----------


## gossie

Iedereen gaat anders om met een moeilijke situatie zoals met iemand die stervende is of een familie of vriendenruzie...

Ik denk dat het belangrijkst is om dicht bij jezelf te blijven, dus niet continue iets te doen om het de ander makkelijker te maken of de ander beter te laten voelen terwijl je er zelf aan onderdoor gaat... Deze 2 zinnen zijn een quote van Luuss 

Hoe doen jullie dat? Hoe ga je om met elkaar, familie?
groet, gossie

----------

